# Still Considering.....from Buffalo



## 1kisles (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi All

I have been somewhat intrigued with keeping bees for a while but have yet to take the leap.

If there is anyone in the Buffalo NY area that would be willing to let me watch/help them a time or two if may be enough to push me into it.

Thanks


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

1kisles said:


> I have been somewhat intrigued with keeping bees for a while but have yet to take the leap.
> 
> If there is anyone in the Buffalo NY area that would be willing to let me watch/help them a time or two if may be enough to push me into it.


Hello!

This forum is a good place to learn about beekeeping. Also check your local library for books & videos. However, a local beekeeping club may be best way to get "up close and personal" with bees & beekeepers in your area:
http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/resources/beegroups.htm


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

If you have a beekeeping supply source close to you, I've found that this can also be a wealth of information and networking possibilities. They can give you the contacts to reach a local club. If you're not sure, Google for locations nesr you in New York and Ontario.

Nothing beats a local club!

BB


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

The Western NY Honey Producers
has a Beginners class in January, in East Aurora.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

:kn:

This thread is from 2009! :lookout:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Wow, taking a long time to think about beekeeping!


----------



## Rebaxte (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm new this year. You tube is great. Take it with a grain of salt as everyone has their own opinions. Take a class too. I took one with my 12 year old son and it was great.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

The OP posted to the message board only twice and last signed in to his account over five years ago (8-18-09). I doubt he is still waiting for answers to his original question.


----------

